# ما هي هندسة اللحام



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (27 فبراير 2012)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أبغى اعرف ما هو قسم هندسة اللحام ؟

ويعطيكم الف عافيـــة*_


----------



## الخبير4 (27 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم أخي*

*هندسة تقنيات اللحام هي تختص بميكانيكا اللحام ويرجع ذلك إلى الجودة والصيانة فيكون مهندس اللحام عمله على هندسة الاعمال المختصة باللحام والحديد ووو... حيث يكون عمله هو التأكد من جودة المنتج ورسم المنتجات قبل عملها ويكون هو المشرف عليها ويبقى عمل فني اللحام هو الإشراف على اللحامين والإشراف على العمل بأكمله وتنفيذ ماتم هندسته من قبل مهندس اللحام*
​


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (29 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
قسم هندسه اللحام هو القسم المختص بدراسه جميع انواع اللحام على المعادن المختلفه وكيفيه عمل خطوات تنفيذ هذا اللحام بالنسبه للمعادن المختلفه وتخانه هذا المعدن ويتم دراسه ايضا الاختبارات المختلفه على اللحام سواء كانت اختبارات اتلافيه او لا اتلافيه لمعرفه جوده اللحام ودراسه الاكواد المختلفه لامكانيه تنفيذ انواع اللحام طبقا لاى كود


----------

